# Log to lumber?



## AFMac (Aug 5, 2011)

Sat year I had 13 trees removed from the house we'd just purchased. Majority were standing deadfalls, a couple were just way too close to the house or scrub threatening to choke out the healthy trees we wanted to save. I had one large oak chopped up rarhe than hauled off and this afternoon got to wondering what it looked like. So, after some jointing/sawing, I have what's pictured below. Question: this has been outside in the elements fir just over a year now in firewood form. While I'm not planning any cabinetry with this, I was thinking of making some burr puzzles for gifts...maybe a cutting board. Is this a safe plan for this reclaimed wood, or is there extreme warpage/etc in it's future? I have a ton of it, and after seeing it start to emerge from a few passes on the planer, got kind of excited about the potential for some small projects.


----------



## ETWW (Mar 27, 2011)

You should definitely be able to get some lumber for small projects from it. While I haven't done so with Oak, I've sawn plenty of small logs on my bandsaw into short planks which I later used for keepsake boxes.

What I would do is cut off the ends beyond any checks, seal the ends and then saw out the planks on the bandsaw. I do it freehand but there's lots of plans for a sawing sled on the net. 1" stock should be thick enough and if you make a jointer pass between saw cuts, you will always have one flat, smooth edge.

Sticker the boards inside your shop until it acclimates (that $12 General moisture meter would really be handy), then mill to final dimension for your project.


----------



## AFMac (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks for the reply! In terms of sealing the ends, what should I use? Also, for the stickering, what kind of timeline/moisture level am i looking for? 

No bandsaw in the shop...actually ran this across the table saw into ~1.5 inch width stock and then ran across the jointer from there, ended up with a little over an inch.


----------



## MAPLEMAN (Jan 21, 2009)

Apply wax emulsion to seal the ends of the boards(regular paint will do the trick also),and place stickers about 10 inches apart from each other when you stack the boards for seasoning:thumbsup:


----------



## ETWW (Mar 27, 2011)

AFMac said:


> Thanks for the reply! In terms of sealing the ends, what should I use? Also, for the stickering, what kind of timeline/moisture level am i looking for?
> 
> No bandsaw in the shop...actually ran this across the table saw into ~1.5 inch width stock and then ran across the jointer from there, ended up with a little over an inch.


I use Anchorseal, a commercial wax emulsion but paraffin wax, roofing tar or aluminum paint/varnish mix are all good end sealers.

If you sticker the boards in your shop, you can expect them to reach EMC in 180 days or so...sooner if the shop is heated. Outdoors, it could take up to a year, considering cooler temps are here. Oak needs to dry slowly, anyway, so don't be in a rush.


----------



## AFMac (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks all. Will give these suggestions a shot. Very much appreciate the help!


----------



## paragonremodeling (Sep 27, 2011)

You have picked great one lumber. Keep the timber is stored firewood rack out of Harms Way, and to remove that risk.


----------

